# My 5g iBowl (Iwagumi Bowl)



## Jsquared (Jan 14, 2013)

you can put a lizard heating pad underneath the bowl to keep it looking the same and add a betta fish in there. Just keep up on water changes to keep the little guy happy.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Jsquared said:


> you can put a lizard heating pad underneath the bowl to keep it looking the same and add a betta fish in there. Just keep up on water changes to keep the little guy happy.


I've often wondered if that would work or if the bowl would get overheated. Have you actually tried this?


----------



## bredler (Feb 6, 2006)

The manufacturers of heating pads like that (reptitherm, etc.) say that it will crack the glass, but who's to say if that's actually true.

Also, there are small aquarium heaters for betta bowls that go under the substrate. Bettatherm is the one that I have for my 3g Mr. Aqua. They're low-powered and because they're not in direct contact with flowing water they're less efficient though. I have the small one and it raises water temp by ~2-3 degrees F.


----------



## fahad.hasan (Sep 8, 2013)

I can not use a heating pad inside since It will mess up the setup. I dont intent to use any heater. I want to know if there are anything other than shrimps which I can keep in here


----------



## liljaime (Aug 25, 2013)

endlers, chilli rasbora, peacock gudgeon, guppy pair, dwarf frog, threadfin rainbows, furcata rainbow, killifish... i would try to keep the min. temp at 22c. but ive kept all in unheated tanks and had no problems. most people over look the small jewels that work great in these tank for the generic betta


----------



## fahad.hasan (Sep 8, 2013)

I've kept Boraras Brigittae at past. Rainbow fishes are not very common in here and the same goes for killies.
I like the Galaxy Rasbora and guess what, right now they are available in my local LFS... they can also be kept with shrimps... I took temp reading last night and it showed me ~21C... during the day it shows ~29C... not really the perfect range for Galaxy but may be I'll give it a shot... Thanks!

EDIT: Since its an Iwagumi, there is almost no hiding spots for the fishes... the fishes are likely to become stressed


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

White cloud minnows, scarlet badis, mosquito fish and paradise fish. And I agree with fahad that the Iwagumi layout _might_ stress the fish.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Another thing is most of the fish listed with the stress from the layout and smaller environment raises the chance for them to jump out of the tank too.


----------



## fahad.hasan (Sep 8, 2013)

c_gwinner said:


> Another thing is most of the fish listed with the stress from the layout and smaller environment raises the chance for them to jump out of the tank too.


True, I don't think I have any option other than shrimps.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*Horned nerite snails? Bumblebee or black variety?*

Firstly, stunning that you could do that in a bowl. Secondly, how do you feel about a couple of horned nerite snails? They are not interested in plants and are algae devourers--except mine do not touch the long-haired green algae. They don't mind the temps. and they do not reproduce in freshwater. The bumblebee variety is striped black and yellow--actually may not go with the elegance of your scape, BUT there is a black variety that I have kept that would. With the black, you would just have to make sure the seller is selling you an actual black one. I ordered 3 from an online dealer here in the States and one came in chocolate (which I actually liked), one was actually a bumblebee that was just starting to grow the yellow part of its shell on the bottom and the third was the dark matte black. Something a little different and super easy if you can find them there. You could keep that bowl as is and it would still be a piece of water art to me.


----------



## fahad.hasan (Sep 8, 2013)

^ thanks for the compliments! We dont have any versions other then zebra nerites in here. I have currently put 3 pairs of yellow shrimps in it. Despite a few initial issues, the bowl has been running stable for over 3 weeks now. But the berried shrimps are dropping their eggs after about 7/8 days, could be stress, not sure!


----------



## Shimagoma (May 15, 2012)

bredler said:


> The manufacturers of heating pads like that (reptitherm, etc.) say that it will crack the glass, but who's to say if that's actually true.
> 
> Also, there are small aquarium heaters for betta bowls that go under the substrate. Bettatherm is the one that I have for my 3g Mr. Aqua. They're low-powered and because they're not in direct contact with flowing water they're less efficient though. I have the small one and it raises water temp by ~2-3 degrees F.


Oh and it will too! heh, Ive shattered a 40gal with a heat pad  :icon_redf

cooool bowl!


----------



## acejohn (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice fish you got there!


----------

